#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Помогите!!

## Кнофл

Простите за беспокойство, возможно моё сообщение совершенно потребительское, но помогите пожалуйста. Скажите есть ли среди китайских иероглифов такой, если есть, то пожалуйста скажите его значение, если нет, то пожалуйста скажите из какого он языка.
 :Frown:   Иероглиф во вложенном файле.

----------


## Спокойный

Такого вообще нигде нету.

----------


## Ersh

Нет такого иероглифа. Попробуйте найти оригинал

UPD Для того, чтобы понять какой это иероглиф и иероглиф ли это, его нужно точно скопировать.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Больше похоже на схематический рисунок из вузовского учебника по квантам или электротехнике...

----------


## Гойко

Точно-точно... тот что слева как пить дать синусоида  :Smilie:

----------

